# Mua ngay Quạt trần KDK 3 cánh N56YG



## Dung Thủy (24/7/21)

Mua ngay Quạt trần KDK 3 cánh N56YG
Quạt trần KDK N56YG 3 cánh 3 cánh, chất liệu cánh bằng sắt phủ lớp sơn tĩnh điện được sản xuất theo công nghệ Nhật Bản và được kiểm định nghiêm ngặt theo quy chuẩn của Nhật.
1. Thông số kỹ thuật quạt N56YG:
Mã SP:    N56YG
Nhà sản xuất:    KDK
Xuất xứ:    Malaysia
Thời gian bảo hành:    24 Tháng
Công suất:    62 ~ 76 W
Đường kính cánh quạt:    140 cm
Số cánh quạt:    3 cánh
Chiều dài quạt:     45.46cm
Tốc độ gió:    5
Chức năng hẹn giờ    Có
Điều khiển từ xa:    không
Kích thước thùng:    230x300x650 mm
Khối lượng thùng (kg):    6 kg
Màu sắc:    Màu Nâu Đậm, Màu Đồng Cổ
2. Đặc điểm quạt trần N56YG:
+ An toàn: Hệ thống dây an toàn, công tắc ngắt điện an toàn. Ngoài ra, Quạt trần KDK còn có cầu chì cảm ứng nhiệt đề phòng dòng điện quá tải hoặc khi động cơ quá nóng.
+ Điều chỉnh 5 chế độ: Có nhiều lựa chọn làm mát với công tắc bật tắt điều chỉnh 5 chế độ gió dễ dàng sử dụng.
+ Động cơ cực êm: quạt trần 3 cánh có động cơ mạnh mẽ với 16 tụ tích điện hoạt động cực êm với vòng bi bôi trơn vĩnh cửu.

+ Tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu: Tất cả các sản phẩm của KDK đều tu&a circ;n thủ theo tiêu chuẩn an toàn tuyệt đối RoHS của Châu Âu với 4 tính năng an toàn tuyệt đối là:
•    Cầu chì chống quá nhiệt : Có tác dụng bảo vệ quạt phòng chống chập điện, chấy nổ và hỏa hoạn. Đồng thời khi động cơ của quạt hoạt động quá tải cầu chì này sẽ tự ngắt điện.

•    Cầu chì quá dòng : Nhiệm vụ chính của cầu chì thứ 2 này là ngăn ngừa rò rỉ điện và những dòng điện bất thường. Khi Quạt trần KDK M56PR có hiện tượng bất thường như rò rỉ điện, sụt áp hoặc điện áp quá cao cầu chì sẽ tự động ngắt
•    Công tắc ngắt điện Quạt trần M60XG an toàn: Có tác dụng ngắt nguồn điện khi phát hiện sự bào mòn nguy hiểm của Bu-lông.

•    Dây an toàn : Để Quạt trần KDK 3 cánh N56YG  đảm bảo chắc chắn cánh quạt và mô tơ quạt trần không bao giờ bị rơi xuống sàn cũng như rung, lắc.
Trên đây quatnhat.com đã chia sẻ một số điểm nổi bật của quạt trần KDK N56YG 3 cánh. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage quatnhatcom hoặc liên hệ hotline:0395.519.899.


----------

